# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Map Elements for Commercial Use

## Farland

So I have long made maps for non-commercial uses from elements people have made freely available. But now I'm contemplating making some stuff like adventures and selling them on Roll20, etc. Of course now I want to make sure all my maps are squeaky clean and legal. I currently have access to Bogie's elements that he made available for commercial use (a giant among men and women, to be sure!) as well as the CSUAC. 

Does anyone have the old Dunjinni archive of mapping elements or a link to it? I see it in Vintyri but it seems to me to be an add on to other programs. Is it available as just a png image collection? Maybe Im looking in the wrong place on Vintyri site.

----------


## Bogie

I think there is a link to the archives on the Vintyri site, check with Mark Oliva about that.
I always used a link from the DundJinni Forums, but the DJ site crashed last week, and I don't know when it will be back.

----------


## Farland

Found it: https://www.vintyri.org/vintyri/dj_addons.htm

Thanks so much. This is what I was looking for.

----------

